

Digital Eye Glass Inventor assaulted in Paris McDonalds - RudeBaguette
http://www.rudebaguette.com/2012/07/18/digital-eye-glass-inventor-assaulted/?utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=hackernews&utm_campaign=hackernews

======
s_henry_paulson
Original article and discussion:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4252955>

